# Need some quick help with feeding a sick dog



## Tarielle (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I am a raw feeder and today my little jack russell is really down in the dumps.
I went home at lunch time and she wouldn't eat any treats and didn't want to run after the ball which we do every day when I'm home.

She just wanted to lie down and do nothing.

We have had this happen many times over the years. She just gets sick and I don't know why. Actually since we switched to raw a couple of months ago she has been really good. Today is the first day since changing to raw that she's not well.

Anyway, my question is: can I try to feed her plain cooked chicken tonight even though she is on a raw diet?

This is what I always fed her prior to the change to raw and I know that she won't touch any raw food tonight.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Tarielle said:


> We have had this happen many times over the years. She just gets sick and I don't know why. Actually since we switched to raw a couple of months ago she has been really good. Today is the first day since changing to raw that she's not well.
> 
> Anyway, my question is: can I try to feed her plain cooked chicken tonight even though she is on a raw diet?


Physically, it won't hurt her in any way. Nutritionally, the food won't be as good but for a few meals, that shouldn't matter. I think I would offer her a regular meal tonight and if she doesn't eat it, its not a big deal. Try the same thing in the morning. If she doesn't eat either of those, then try the cooked. I think she will eat before that. I don't know what the problem is but from what you say, I don't see any link to diet.


----------



## Tarielle (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you Raw Fed, that's a big weight off my mind.

When she gets sick I'm like "oh no, not again".
She has had times over the years where she goes downhill really fast and stops drinking too so then she ends up at the vet on a drip for a couple of days. Then all of a sudden she comes good again and the vet can't figure out why she was sick in the first place. It's extremely frustrating.

Her middle name is Lazarus.

I will see how she goes but I won't push her to eat if she isn't up to it.


----------

